# Another Pm 932 Quill Stop



## Plas62 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks to rherrell and his thread PM932 Quill Stop Mods, that was the inspiration for my mod.. Here are a couple of pics of my quill stop that I completed over the weekend. I was also able to setup my ring light over the Christmas Holiday.

I was going to take more pics, but the batteries went dead in the camera while taking these.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice, building one of these really needs to work it's way to the top of my list.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2016)

Great job, that looks ALOT cleaner than mine!:+1:


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 5, 2016)

Great job . How do you like the machine? Can you drill and tap with this machine?


----------



## Plas62 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I really like my mill , I do a lot of drilling with it, but I have not attempted power taping with it.


----------



## navav2002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice indeed! I just got a 932 and will defiantly put this on my mods list!! Glad to hear you like your mill and am looking forward to working with mine..


----------

